# Yamaha Ef2400Is Won't Run A/c



## striddle

Just got back from camping trip with our brand new generator and our 2010 210RS. Found it will not run the a/c unit....will run the fan but will kick overload when the compressor kicks on. We carried it over to my friends RV (1 week old Keystone Sprinter) with the same 13.5k a/c unit and the generator hardly pulls down with his a/c running??? My a/c works great on shore power. I have ordered a hard start capacitor for the unit but I still wonder if there is another issue? The local RV dealer tells me that no generator without a 30amp plug will run ANY RV a/c unit and I know that is not the case. This generator is advertised to run a/c units where the Honda will not. Any ideas?


----------



## outback loft

striddle said:


> Just got back from camping trip with our brand new generator and our 2010 210RS. Found it will not run the a/c unit....will run the fan but will kick overload when the compressor kicks on. We carried it over to my friends RV (1 week old Keystone Sprinter) with the same 13.5k a/c unit and the generator hardly pulls down with his a/c running??? My a/c works great on shore power. I have ordered a hard start capacitor for the unit but I still wonder if there is another issue? The local RV dealer tells me that no generator without a 30amp plug will run ANY RV a/c unit and I know that is not the case. This generator is advertised to run a/c units where the Honda will not. Any ideas?


Some others who own the Yamaha will chime in soon. I will add little tidbit I have found that the Carrier a/c units draw a bit more on start-up over the Dometic a/c, Are both a/c units the same make(ie. Dometic or Carrier)? I have gotten my buddies Carrier unit to start up on his Honda 2000, It will run for a little while but over time (15 mins + or-) the generator doesn't like the load and will go into overload. I however ended up with a 15k unit on my Outback and I run mine with a Kipor 3000.


----------



## GarethsDad

I have the slightly bigger yamaha ef2600c with the lp kit. Mine will run the A/C if you follow a few simple rules. Turn off all of the breakers other than the 30 amp main. Start your generator and plug in. Go inside and turn on the carger/converter breaker. Let generator run 5 minutes, now its good and warmed up. Turn off the carger/converter breaker. Turn on the A/C breaker and set the a/c with the remote. Your generator won't handle the load if any of the other breakers are on. Try it (it should) work. After the A/C reaches my set temp and just the fan is running I can turn on the outlets. Just remember that the microwave and hot water heater pull to much while running the A/C. I can run one at a time but not two at once. James


----------



## MJRey

A friend has the same generator and it will run his AC but mine gives it trouble. Since I already had one Honda EU2000 I just got another one when we moved from the popup to the Outback. The next time you try it you should make sure all of the other AC power demands are turned off. The two main things you should turn off are the refrigerator and the battery charger. The fridge is easy just switch it to gas from the automatic mode. To turn off the battery charger find the circuit breaker on the power panel that says either charger or converter and turn it off. That should reduce your power demand by 2 to 4 amps which could be enough to get over the high startup current from the AC. Also if the generator has an auto throttle try turning it off to make sure it's running at full speed before the AC tries to start. I don't know if the Yamaha has this feature, Honda calls it the Eco-Throttle and it can be turned off.


----------



## striddle

outback loft said:


> Just got back from camping trip with our brand new generator and our 2010 210RS. Found it will not run the a/c unit....will run the fan but will kick overload when the compressor kicks on. We carried it over to my friends RV (1 week old Keystone Sprinter) with the same 13.5k a/c unit and the generator hardly pulls down with his a/c running??? My a/c works great on shore power. I have ordered a hard start capacitor for the unit but I still wonder if there is another issue? The local RV dealer tells me that no generator without a 30amp plug will run ANY RV a/c unit and I know that is not the case. This generator is advertised to run a/c units where the Honda will not. Any ideas?


Some others who own the Yamaha will chime in soon. I will add little tidbit I have found that the Carrier a/c units draw a bit more on start-up over the Dometic a/c, Are both a/c units the same make(ie. Dometic or Carrier)? I have gotten my buddies Carrier unit to start up on his Honda 2000, It will run for a little while but over time (15 mins + or-) the generator doesn't like the load and will go into overload. I however ended up with a 15k unit on my Outback and I run mine with a Kipor 3000.
[/quote]

My a/c unit is a Coleman-Mach...not sure of the brand on his...I have tried all the tricks with turning off breakers and running the fan first...no go...will not start....


----------



## N7OQ

The hard start should help and may be all you need. I don't know what altitude you are at but the higher up you go the harder it is to start a AC unit the generator looses power. Some compressors are harder to start than others but a hard start will help, we use a lot of them at work since we have low voltage from the utility co.


----------



## TravelinTexas

striddle said:


> Just got back from camping trip with our brand new generator and our 2010 210RS. Found it will not run the a/c unit....will run the fan but will kick overload when the compressor kicks on. We carried it over to my friends RV (1 week old Keystone Sprinter) with the same 13.5k a/c unit and the generator hardly pulls down with his a/c running??? My a/c works great on shore power. I have ordered a hard start capacitor for the unit but I still wonder if there is another issue? The local RV dealer tells me that no generator without a 30amp plug will run ANY RV a/c unit and I know that is not the case. This generator is advertised to run a/c units where the Honda will not. Any ideas?


Just curious, do you have the newer yamaha ef2400isHC? "Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., introduces a High Current version of the top selling EF2400iS - the new EF2400iSHCthe new Yamaha EF2400iSHC starts appliances quicker thanks to High Current technology and special Field Effect Transistors in the electronic controller. These features combine to increase the surge output, helping the new EF2400iSHC respond more quickly for greater big-appliance starting capacity and longer run time for all uses." I to have the Coleman Mach III AC unit, I believe high amp output is 15.3 + high fan 3.4 amps which roughly is 18.5 amps output. Seems well within the range of the 20 amp output of the ef2400isHC. My 2400 is being delivered this week, wondering if it will get the AC up and running. I'll let ya know if I have any success. If not, I plan on getting the soft start kit as well.


----------



## TravelinTexas

GarethsDad said:


> I have the slightly bigger yamaha ef2600c with the lp kit. Mine will run the A/C if you follow a few simple rules. Turn off all of the breakers other than the 30 amp main. Start your generator and plug in. Go inside and turn on the carger/converter breaker. Let generator run 5 minutes, now its good and warmed up. Turn off the carger/converter breaker. Turn on the A/C breaker and set the a/c with the remote. Your generator won't handle the load if any of the other breakers are on. Try it (it should) work. After the A/C reaches my set temp and just the fan is running I can turn on the outlets. Just remember that the microwave and hot water heater pull to much while running the A/C. I can run one at a time but not two at once. James


Any particular reason why it is necessary to turn on the charger/converter breaker and run the generator for 5 mins then turn off the charger/converter breaker before turning on the A/C breaker?

Jeff


----------



## Tangooutback

striddle said:


> Just got back from camping trip with our brand new generator and our 2010 210RS. Found it will not run the a/c unit....will run the fan but will kick overload when the compressor kicks on. We carried it over to my friends RV (1 week old Keystone Sprinter) with the same 13.5k a/c unit and the generator hardly pulls down with his a/c running??? My a/c works great on shore power. I have ordered a hard start capacitor for the unit but I still wonder if there is another issue? The local RV dealer tells me that no generator without a 30amp plug will run ANY RV a/c unit and I know that is not the case. This generator is advertised to run a/c units where the Honda will not. Any ideas?


Some others who own the Yamaha will chime in soon. I will add little tidbit I have found that the Carrier a/c units draw a bit more on start-up over the Dometic a/c, Are both a/c units the same make(ie. Dometic or Carrier)? I have gotten my buddies Carrier unit to start up on his Honda 2000, It will run for a little while but over time (15 mins + or-) the generator doesn't like the load and will go into overload. I however ended up with a 15k unit on my Outback and I run mine with a Kipor 3000.
[/quote]

My a/c unit is a Coleman-Mach...not sure of the brand on his...I have tried all the tricks with turning off breakers and running the fan first...no go...will not start....
[/quote]

I guess you have not yet installed the hard-start capacitor ?

What is the microfarad rating of this hard-start capacitor you ordered?

I have the same Yamaha EF2400IS like yours and it has no problem powering my a/c while the on-board converter is going. It would not be able to run anything else simultaneously besides these two appliances.

Couple of months ago, I had same problem as you described. I found two problems with the a/c, none with the Yamaha. The a/c original start capacitor went bad and freon was low. After I installed a new start capacitor (not a hard-start capacitor), the Yamaha was able to run the a/c for about five minutes. The reason was due to low freon. The compressor worked hard for five minutes and then shut down. After I charged up freon it worked great.

However, the bad news is I just now find it low on freon again. There is a leak in the plenum. I just ordered a new a/c top unit for $600, including shipping, to replace it.


----------



## CamperAndy

TravelinTexas said:


> I have the slightly bigger yamaha ef2600c with the lp kit. Mine will run the A/C if you follow a few simple rules. Turn off all of the breakers other than the 30 amp main. Start your generator and plug in. Go inside and turn on the carger/converter breaker. Let generator run 5 minutes, now its good and warmed up. Turn off the carger/converter breaker. Turn on the A/C breaker and set the a/c with the remote. Your generator won't handle the load if any of the other breakers are on. Try it (it should) work. After the A/C reaches my set temp and just the fan is running I can turn on the outlets. Just remember that the microwave and hot water heater pull to much while running the A/C. I can run one at a time but not two at once. James


Any particular reason why it is necessary to turn on the charger/converter breaker and run the generator for 5 mins then turn off the charger/converter breaker before turning on the A/C breaker?

Jeff
[/quote]

Just a warm up proceedure is all. You really do not want to hit it with the full AC load on a cold engine.


----------



## MJRey

TravelinTexas said:


> I have the slightly bigger yamaha ef2600c with the lp kit. Mine will run the A/C if you follow a few simple rules. Turn off all of the breakers other than the 30 amp main. Start your generator and plug in. Go inside and turn on the carger/converter breaker. Let generator run 5 minutes, now its good and warmed up. Turn off the carger/converter breaker. Turn on the A/C breaker and set the a/c with the remote. Your generator won't handle the load if any of the other breakers are on. Try it (it should) work. After the A/C reaches my set temp and just the fan is running I can turn on the outlets. Just remember that the microwave and hot water heater pull to much while running the A/C. I can run one at a time but not two at once. James


Any particular reason why it is necessary to turn on the charger/converter breaker and run the generator for 5 mins then turn off the charger/converter breaker before turning on the A/C breaker?

Jeff
[/quote]

Warming up the generator just helps reduce wear and extend its life. Switching off unnecessary power loads helps the generator deal with the high startup load of the AC. The AC draws somewhere around 12 to 18 amps during startup and you're basically using a 15 amp circuit to power it. The charger/converter and fridge will draw 2 to 4 amps so if you add that to the AC power load you are just making it harder for the generator to deal with the AC startup current. The fridge will work just as good and maybe better on gas and unless your batteries are low you can get by without the charger for a while.


----------



## striddle

Tangooutback said:


> Just got back from camping trip with our brand new generator and our 2010 210RS. Found it will not run the a/c unit....will run the fan but will kick overload when the compressor kicks on. We carried it over to my friends RV (1 week old Keystone Sprinter) with the same 13.5k a/c unit and the generator hardly pulls down with his a/c running??? My a/c works great on shore power. I have ordered a hard start capacitor for the unit but I still wonder if there is another issue? The local RV dealer tells me that no generator without a 30amp plug will run ANY RV a/c unit and I know that is not the case. This generator is advertised to run a/c units where the Honda will not. Any ideas?


Some others who own the Yamaha will chime in soon. I will add little tidbit I have found that the Carrier a/c units draw a bit more on start-up over the Dometic a/c, Are both a/c units the same make(ie. Dometic or Carrier)? I have gotten my buddies Carrier unit to start up on his Honda 2000, It will run for a little while but over time (15 mins + or-) the generator doesn't like the load and will go into overload. I however ended up with a 15k unit on my Outback and I run mine with a Kipor 3000.
[/quote]

My a/c unit is a Coleman-Mach...not sure of the brand on his...I have tried all the tricks with turning off breakers and running the fan first...no go...will not start....
[/quote]

I guess you have not yet installed the hard-start capacitor ?

What is the microfarad rating of this hard-start capacitor you ordered?

I have the same Yamaha EF2400IS like yours and it has no problem powering my a/c while the on-board converter is going. It would not be able to run anything else simultaneously besides these two appliances.

Couple of months ago, I had same problem as you described. I found two problems with the a/c, none with the Yamaha. The a/c original start capacitor went bad and freon was low. After I installed a new start capacitor (not a hard-start capacitor), the Yamaha was able to run the a/c for about five minutes. The reason was due to low freon. The compressor worked hard for five minutes and then shut down. After I charged up freon it worked great.

However, the bad news is I just now find it low on freon again. There is a leak in the plenum. I just ordered a new a/c top unit for $600, including shipping, to replace it.

I have not installed the hard start capacitor...still waiting for it to arrive. It is a Supco SPP6 capacitor 88-106micro
[/quote]


----------



## TravelinTexas

TravelinTexas said:


> Just got back from camping trip with our brand new generator and our 2010 210RS. Found it will not run the a/c unit....will run the fan but will kick overload when the compressor kicks on. We carried it over to my friends RV (1 week old Keystone Sprinter) with the same 13.5k a/c unit and the generator hardly pulls down with his a/c running??? My a/c works great on shore power. I have ordered a hard start capacitor for the unit but I still wonder if there is another issue? The local RV dealer tells me that no generator without a 30amp plug will run ANY RV a/c unit and I know that is not the case. This generator is advertised to run a/c units where the Honda will not. Any ideas?


Just curious, do you have the newer yamaha ef2400isHC? "Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., introduces a High Current version of the top selling EF2400iS - the new EF2400iSHCthe new Yamaha EF2400iSHC starts appliances quicker thanks to High Current technology and special Field Effect Transistors in the electronic controller. These features combine to increase the surge output, helping the new EF2400iSHC respond more quickly for greater big-appliance starting capacity and longer run time for all uses." I to have the Coleman Mach III AC unit, I believe high amp output is 15.3 + high fan 3.4 amps which roughly is 18.5 amps output. Seems well within the range of the 20 amp output of the ef2400isHC. My 2400 is being delivered this week, wondering if it will get the AC up and running. I'll let ya know if I have any success. If not, I plan on getting the soft start kit as well.
[/quote]

Update...got my trailer home yesterday to pack up for the holiday weekend. Since I just got my generator this week I decided to fire it up and see if it would run my A/C unit. I let the gen. warm up for a couple minutes. I shut off all the breakers other than the main and AC. I then turned on the Fan to High let it run for a bit, then turned on the compressor. The gen. idled up but no luck starting the compressor, I only attempted it one time. I then pulled the shroud off the A/C unit and unscrewed the side panel. There are only 2 capacitors on my Coleman Mach model 48253-8666. I talked to the technical reps at RVP and they confirmed that that particular unit does not come with the hard start kit. They are shipping me one so I'll follow up once I have it installed. Apparently the OEM's have decided to delete this option on the units, I can only assume as a cost savings measure. Anyhow, I talked to Dale and Dick at RVP...nice guys...shipping me the capacitor free of charge.


----------



## KTMRacer

My new 295RE has a coleman 13.5K A/C unit. I guessed my honda 2000 wouldn't start the A/c but was pleasently suprised IT DID. I turned the fan to manual high, turned of the eco mode on the honda, turned on the A/C with everything else off (including the WFCO charger). A/C started right up draw is 13.3 A according to the Kilowatt meter. Ran it for 1/2 hour or so. Don't know if it has a hard start cap or not, will be checking. Still have another honda 2000 in mind, but at least looks like I'm in luck in a pinch.


----------



## Tangooutback

TravelinTexas said:


> Just got back from camping trip with our brand new generator and our 2010 210RS. Found it will not run the a/c unit....will run the fan but will kick overload when the compressor kicks on. We carried it over to my friends RV (1 week old Keystone Sprinter) with the same 13.5k a/c unit and the generator hardly pulls down with his a/c running??? My a/c works great on shore power. I have ordered a hard start capacitor for the unit but I still wonder if there is another issue? The local RV dealer tells me that no generator without a 30amp plug will run ANY RV a/c unit and I know that is not the case. This generator is advertised to run a/c units where the Honda will not. Any ideas?


Just curious, do you have the newer yamaha ef2400isHC? "Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., introduces a High Current version of the top selling EF2400iS - the new EF2400iSHCthe new Yamaha EF2400iSHC starts appliances quicker thanks to High Current technology and special Field Effect Transistors in the electronic controller. These features combine to increase the surge output, helping the new EF2400iSHC respond more quickly for greater big-appliance starting capacity and longer run time for all uses." I to have the Coleman Mach III AC unit, I believe high amp output is 15.3 + high fan 3.4 amps which roughly is 18.5 amps output. Seems well within the range of the 20 amp output of the ef2400isHC. My 2400 is being delivered this week, wondering if it will get the AC up and running. I'll let ya know if I have any success. If not, I plan on getting the soft start kit as well.
[/quote]

Update...got my trailer home yesterday to pack up for the holiday weekend. Since I just got my generator this week I decided to fire it up and see if it would run my A/C unit. I let the gen. warm up for a couple minutes. I shut off all the breakers other than the main and AC. I then turned on the Fan to High let it run for a bit, then turned on the compressor. The gen. idled up but no luck starting the compressor, I only attempted it one time. I then pulled the shroud off the A/C unit and unscrewed the side panel. There are only 2 capacitors on my Coleman Mach model 48253-8666. I talked to the technical reps at RVP and they confirmed that that particular unit does not come with the hard start kit. They are shipping me one so I'll follow up once I have it installed. Apparently the OEM's have decided to delete this option on the units, I can only assume as a cost savings measure. Anyhow, I talked to Dale and Dick at RVP...nice guys...shipping me the capacitor free of charge.
[/quote]

The factory capacitor is usually about 35 to 45 microfarad and it is capacitor run. The hard start kit capacitor SSP6E is 106 microfarad. 
You also want to make sure your a/c still has adequate freon in the system. Without freon, the compressor will shut down after a few minutes running to avoid burn out.


----------



## striddle

Tangooutback said:


> Just got back from camping trip with our brand new generator and our 2010 210RS. Found it will not run the a/c unit....will run the fan but will kick overload when the compressor kicks on. We carried it over to my friends RV (1 week old Keystone Sprinter) with the same 13.5k a/c unit and the generator hardly pulls down with his a/c running??? My a/c works great on shore power. I have ordered a hard start capacitor for the unit but I still wonder if there is another issue? The local RV dealer tells me that no generator without a 30amp plug will run ANY RV a/c unit and I know that is not the case. This generator is advertised to run a/c units where the Honda will not. Any ideas?


Just curious, do you have the newer yamaha ef2400isHC? "Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., introduces a High Current version of the top selling EF2400iS - the new EF2400iSHCthe new Yamaha EF2400iSHC starts appliances quicker thanks to High Current technology and special Field Effect Transistors in the electronic controller. These features combine to increase the surge output, helping the new EF2400iSHC respond more quickly for greater big-appliance starting capacity and longer run time for all uses." I to have the Coleman Mach III AC unit, I believe high amp output is 15.3 + high fan 3.4 amps which roughly is 18.5 amps output. Seems well within the range of the 20 amp output of the ef2400isHC. My 2400 is being delivered this week, wondering if it will get the AC up and running. I'll let ya know if I have any success. If not, I plan on getting the soft start kit as well.
[/quote]

Update...got my trailer home yesterday to pack up for the holiday weekend. Since I just got my generator this week I decided to fire it up and see if it would run my A/C unit. I let the gen. warm up for a couple minutes. I shut off all the breakers other than the main and AC. I then turned on the Fan to High let it run for a bit, then turned on the compressor. The gen. idled up but no luck starting the compressor, I only attempted it one time. I then pulled the shroud off the A/C unit and unscrewed the side panel. There are only 2 capacitors on my Coleman Mach model 48253-8666. I talked to the technical reps at RVP and they confirmed that that particular unit does not come with the hard start kit. They are shipping me one so I'll follow up once I have it installed. Apparently the OEM's have decided to delete this option on the units, I can only assume as a cost savings measure. Anyhow, I talked to Dale and Dick at RVP...nice guys...shipping me the capacitor free of charge.
[/quote]

The factory capacitor is usually about 35 to 45 microfarad and it is capacitor run. The hard start kit capacitor SSP6E is 106 microfarad. 
You also want to make sure your a/c still has adequate freon in the system. Without freon, the compressor will shut down after a few minutes running to avoid burn out.
[/quote]
Update! Installed the SPP6 hard start kit last night and the generator now runs the a/c with NO problems...even left all the breakers on and it still only kicked up to about 2/3 throttle...Now I am comfortable spending the money for the EF2400...it is very quiet! Also checked the amp draw with a clamp on ammeter and the a/c unit draws about 9amps when running. Fridge about 4. Microwave 12.5. HW tank 12.


----------



## Tangooutback

striddle said:


> Just got back from camping trip with our brand new generator and our 2010 210RS. Found it will not run the a/c unit....will run the fan but will kick overload when the compressor kicks on. We carried it over to my friends RV (1 week old Keystone Sprinter) with the same 13.5k a/c unit and the generator hardly pulls down with his a/c running??? My a/c works great on shore power. I have ordered a hard start capacitor for the unit but I still wonder if there is another issue? The local RV dealer tells me that no generator without a 30amp plug will run ANY RV a/c unit and I know that is not the case. This generator is advertised to run a/c units where the Honda will not. Any ideas?


Just curious, do you have the newer yamaha ef2400isHC? "Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., introduces a High Current version of the top selling EF2400iS - the new EF2400iSHCthe new Yamaha EF2400iSHC starts appliances quicker thanks to High Current technology and special Field Effect Transistors in the electronic controller. These features combine to increase the surge output, helping the new EF2400iSHC respond more quickly for greater big-appliance starting capacity and longer run time for all uses." I to have the Coleman Mach III AC unit, I believe high amp output is 15.3 + high fan 3.4 amps which roughly is 18.5 amps output. Seems well within the range of the 20 amp output of the ef2400isHC. My 2400 is being delivered this week, wondering if it will get the AC up and running. I'll let ya know if I have any success. If not, I plan on getting the soft start kit as well.
[/quote]

Update...got my trailer home yesterday to pack up for the holiday weekend. Since I just got my generator this week I decided to fire it up and see if it would run my A/C unit. I let the gen. warm up for a couple minutes. I shut off all the breakers other than the main and AC. I then turned on the Fan to High let it run for a bit, then turned on the compressor. The gen. idled up but no luck starting the compressor, I only attempted it one time. I then pulled the shroud off the A/C unit and unscrewed the side panel. There are only 2 capacitors on my Coleman Mach model 48253-8666. I talked to the technical reps at RVP and they confirmed that that particular unit does not come with the hard start kit. They are shipping me one so I'll follow up once I have it installed. Apparently the OEM's have decided to delete this option on the units, I can only assume as a cost savings measure. Anyhow, I talked to Dale and Dick at RVP...nice guys...shipping me the capacitor free of charge.
[/quote]

The factory capacitor is usually about 35 to 45 microfarad and it is capacitor run. The hard start kit capacitor SSP6E is 106 microfarad. 
You also want to make sure your a/c still has adequate freon in the system. Without freon, the compressor will shut down after a few minutes running to avoid burn out.
[/quote]
Update! Installed the SPP6 hard start kit last night and the generator now runs the a/c with NO problems...even left all the breakers on and it still only kicked up to about 2/3 throttle...Now I am comfortable spending the money for the EF2400...it is very quiet! Also checked the amp draw with a clamp on ammeter and the a/c unit draws about 9amps when running. Fridge about 4. Microwave 12.5. HW tank 12.
[/quote]

Doesn't it make you wonder why the factory cheap out on start capacitor? that SSP6 is only $15 retail. They certainly can get it for less than ten bucks.

I just got a brand new Carrier V delivered last week. I am going to install the SSP6E into the Carrier unit before I hook it up on the roof.


----------



## TravelinTexas

TravelinTexas said:


> Just got back from camping trip with our brand new generator and our 2010 210RS. Found it will not run the a/c unit....will run the fan but will kick overload when the compressor kicks on. We carried it over to my friends RV (1 week old Keystone Sprinter) with the same 13.5k a/c unit and the generator hardly pulls down with his a/c running??? My a/c works great on shore power. I have ordered a hard start capacitor for the unit but I still wonder if there is another issue? The local RV dealer tells me that no generator without a 30amp plug will run ANY RV a/c unit and I know that is not the case. This generator is advertised to run a/c units where the Honda will not. Any ideas?


Just curious, do you have the newer yamaha ef2400isHC? "Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., introduces a High Current version of the top selling EF2400iS - the new EF2400iSHCthe new Yamaha EF2400iSHC starts appliances quicker thanks to High Current technology and special Field Effect Transistors in the electronic controller. These features combine to increase the surge output, helping the new EF2400iSHC respond more quickly for greater big-appliance starting capacity and longer run time for all uses." I to have the Coleman Mach III AC unit, I believe high amp output is 15.3 + high fan 3.4 amps which roughly is 18.5 amps output. Seems well within the range of the 20 amp output of the ef2400isHC. My 2400 is being delivered this week, wondering if it will get the AC up and running. I'll let ya know if I have any success. If not, I plan on getting the soft start kit as well.
[/quote]

Update...got my trailer home yesterday to pack up for the holiday weekend. Since I just got my generator this week I decided to fire it up and see if it would run my A/C unit. I let the gen. warm up for a couple minutes. I shut off all the breakers other than the main and AC. I then turned on the Fan to High let it run for a bit, then turned on the compressor. The gen. idled up but no luck starting the compressor, I only attempted it one time. I then pulled the shroud off the A/C unit and unscrewed the side panel. There are only 2 capacitors on my Coleman Mach model 48253-8666. I talked to the technical reps at RVP and they confirmed that that particular unit does not come with the hard start kit. They are shipping me one so I'll follow up once I have it installed. Apparently the OEM's have decided to delete this option on the units, I can only assume as a cost savings measure. Anyhow, I talked to Dale and Dick at RVP...nice guys...shipping me the capacitor free of charge.
[/quote]

Success, with the hard start kit installed from AirXcel (RVP) the Yamaha ef2400 started up my Coleman Mach 13.5 A/C. It also seems to turn over a bit easier when connected to shore power. With all breakers off other than the main and a/c.......the blower was turned on high for a couple minutes then I turned on the compressor. The generator only went into overload once when I flipped the REC breaker (I assume this is for the converter/charger). To remedy I had those 3 breakers in the ON position and then proceeded with the start up process of blower 1st then compressor shortly after. Everything seems to be working well. Pretty warm day in Houston....low to mid 90's and 80% humidity...cooled the trailer down well. FYI....I believe the spec's on the hard start capacitor were 80-108 MicroF. Very simple install.


----------



## KTMRacer

Another tip when trying to run an A/C off small generator. In most (all?) outbacks, they wire the charger and the non GFI AC outlets on one common breaker, usually labeled REC for recepticals. Since the charger can draw significant current (750-1000 watts, 1000-1200VA)when the batteries are discharged, turn off that breaker when running the A/C. An even better solution is to add another 15A breaker and connect the charger to the new breaker and the recepticals to the existing breaker. That way when you turn off the charger, you still have power to the other breakers. There are room for two more breakers in the panel so you can add a total of 4 additional circuits.


----------



## striddle

KTMRacer said:


> Another tip when trying to run an A/C off small generator. In most (all?) outbacks, they wire the charger and the non GFI AC outlets on one common breaker, usually labeled REC for recepticals. Since the charger can draw significant current (750-1000 watts, 1000-1200VA)when the batteries are discharged, turn off that breaker when running the A/C. An even better solution is to add another 15A breaker and connect the charger to the new breaker and the recepticals to the existing breaker. That way when you turn off the charger, you still have power to the other breakers. There are room for two more breakers in the panel so you can add a total of 4 additional circuits.


Ran another test tonight and with batteries recharging, fridge on electric, and a/c running, I was pulling 14.6amps. Not bad. The capacitor on the a/c has been a huge help.


----------

